# Wasserspiele



## buddler (24. Sep. 2010)

moin!
habt ihr auch schöne wasserspiele,brunnen,quellsteine??????????????
zeigt mal eure plätschereien.ich find die dinger toll.das leise plätschern läd immer zum verweilen ein.
hier mal zwei von meinen.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

ui,keiner mehr was anzubieten?


----------



## Dodi (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

Moin Jörg,

wir haben so etwas nicht im Garten - was bei uns plätschert, ist der Filter und der Wassereinlauf in den Teich und nach Bedarf der Bachlauf mit Wasserfall. 

 

Aber hier gibt es doch bestimmt noch User mit Wasserspielen?


----------



## buddler (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

moin dodi!
bachlauf ist klar,hab ich auch.
was hast du denn da für ne pumpe dran?kommt ja reichlich raus.
ich hab den bachlauf getrennt von der filteranlage laufen.dient nur zur sauerstoffanreicherung und fürs auge.
gruß jörg


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

Bei uns plätschert es zunächst mal im Vorgarten. 
Und seit der Brunnen da ist sitzen wir gern auf der Bank im Vorgarten und trinken unser Feierabendbier oder machen ne Kaffeepause in der Abendsonne.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*





buddler schrieb:


> habt ihr auch schöne wasserspiele, brunnen, quellsteine??????????????




bisher leider nicht. 

wir haben nen schönen dicken findlingsstein im garten liegen, der "eigentlich" ein quellstein werden sollte, bzw. immer noch soll, aber ich habe bis heute keine bezahlbare möglichkeit gefunden, da ein loch rein zu bekommen.  die ortsansässige natursteinfirma möchte für das bohren des loches 150€ :shock, für anlieferung und rücktransport müssten wir entweder selbst sorgen oder nochmal extra bezahlen, daher liegt besagter stein leider "ungenutzt" am bachrand. 

im vorgarten möchte ich gerne einen schönen "steintrogbrunnen" haben. ungefähr in diese richtung soll das gehen: http://www.stein-galerie.de/trogbrunnen.html allerdings kein so "verschnörkelt-dekoriterer" steintrog, sondern einen schlichten, natürlichen wie z.b die fotos 12, 14, 28, 29. da diese steintröge aber in der größe, die ich mir vorstelle, nicht mehr zu bezahlen sind,  brüte ich derzeit über selbstbaumöglichkeiten nach, das wird wohl aber erst im nächsten jahr realisiert werden.

daher beschränkt sich das "gemütliche plätschern" derzeit auf die wasserauslaufrinne des bachs, wenn denn die pumpe gerade läuft.


----------



## Dilmun (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

Hallo!

So schöne Wasserspiele, wie du hast, hab ich auch nicht. 
Du hast ja die Latte sehr hoch vorgelegt. 

Bei mir gluckert's in einem von meinen kleinen Kübeln.


----------



## buddler (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

@all:na das freut mich doch sehr,dass es auf diesem gebiet auch noch ander verrückte gibt
selbst die kleinste pumpe verändert gleich das gesamtbild des objekts.
@hexe:das sind ja wahnsinnsteile diese tröge.da wird wohl ein prall gefülltes sparschwein dran glauben müssen.
kann man denn das loch mit geeigneter bohrmaschine nicht selber bohren?ausleihen?
@sonja:sieht doch auch niedlich aus
gruß jörg


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

Hallo Jörg,

bei mir plätscherts hier

Gruß
Andy

Link zum Video: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=198546#post198546


----------



## buddler (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

cool,das gefällt mir.
ist ja nicht eine alge zu sehen.wie geht das?


----------



## paper (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

Buddler, super sind seine Sprudelsteine!

So sieht unser Sprudelstein aus.

Wir haben noch nichts Passendes gefunden, so haben wir die Gießkannenbrause zweckentfremdet!


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*



buddler schrieb:


> cool,das gefällt mir.
> ist ja nicht eine alge zu sehen.wie geht das?



Stetiger Grundwasserzulauf


----------



## Vechtaraner (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

Hallo
Im Steingarten steht dieses selbstfabriziertes Teil
 

Tja öhm und am Teich "rauscht" der Wasserfall(sehr zum Mißfallen meiner besseren Hälfte.
 

Gruß Juergen
PS:das durchbohren von Findlingen ist in Tat eine nicht ganz billige Angelegenheit!
Der günstigsten welchen ich bisher ausfindig machen konnte,nimmt pro cm 10€:shock
Sonst hätte ich mir auch wohl schon längst so einen "Mörder"findling durchbohren lassen.
Mit einfach Bohrmaschine und zack los geht´s ists leider nicht getan
Ich habe es nämlich mal versucht und nach ca.5cm hat der Bohrer(trotz Kühlung) seinen Dienst versagt.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*





buddler schrieb:


> das sind ja wahnsinnsteile diese tröge.da wird wohl ein prall gefülltes sparschwein dran glauben müssen.




da wird wohl eher die "selbermacheritis" ausbrechen müssen. in der größe, die ich mir vorstelle - mindestens 2 m lang (oder nennt sich das breit?  ), entsprechend breit und hoch - sind diese tröge nicht zu bezahlen. also steht dann wohl "selbst ist die frau" an. 



buddler schrieb:


> kann man denn das loch mit geeigneter bohrmaschine nicht selber bohren?ausleihen?




für nen findling dieser größe bräuchte man ne spezialmaschine (wie die heisst hab ich leider gerade vergessen ), selbst eine handelsübliche standbohrmaschine wäre dafür unterdimensioniert. solche maschinen gibts hier im umkreis von min. 50 km nicht auszuleihen und beim einzigen verleih, den ich in 200 km entfernung ausfindig machen konnte, müsste man den bohrer selbst kaufen (kosten ca. 40-50€) und könnte nur die maschine leihen. 



Vechtaraner schrieb:


> Mit einfach Bohrmaschine und zack los geht´s ists leider nicht getan




stimmt, mit einer "handbohrmaschine" geht das überhaupt nicht, das ginge nur mit so ner großen in entsprechendem "gestell" drin, die auch nen entsprechend großes bohrfutter hat und das ganze dan wassergekühlt. also nichts, was man mit halbwegs handwerlichem geschick "mal eben selbst" machen kann.


----------



## Christine (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

Moin,

mehr als das hier kann ich nicht anbieten:


 Badewanne mit kleinem Quellstein


 

 Plätscherbrunnen in der Wiederaufbauphase und im Winter - zur Zeit wegen Grünzeug nicht zu sehen...

@ Melitta - vielleicht wäre ein sog. "Schaumquell" etwas für Dich?


----------



## Dodi (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

Hallo Jörg,



> was hast du denn da für ne pumpe dran?kommt ja reichlich raus.



Die Pumpen sind ne 10.000er und ne 15.000er Oase, die den Filter speisen und dann läuft's ausm Filter mit Gefälle wieder in den Teich oder Bachlauf oder auch mal beides zusammen im Bypass, ganz nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## paper (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

Christine, danke für den Tipp!

Vechtaraner, dein grüner Stein ist toll, hast den gekauft?


----------



## Vechtaraner (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

Hallo Melitta
Nein,der Stein ist ein Kalksandstein aus nem Baggersee.Der ist so "weich" den konnte ich sogar mit ner normalen Bohrmaschine nebst Bohrer bearbeiten.
Grünblau ist er von in dem Auffangbecken befindlichen Kupfersulfat
Gruß Juergen


----------



## paper (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

Danke für deine Artwort, ich bin so eine Steinverrückte Person!


----------



## buddler (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

na ,das ist doch super.da bin ich doch nicht ganz so allein mit meiner leidenschaft fürs plätschern
hab mal vor kurzem steine aus polyresin gesehen.die waren wirklich kaum von natürlichen steinen zu unterscheiden.wenn die bohrung zu teuer wird,vielleicht darauf zurück greifen.
@hexe:vielleicht hat ja jemand in deinem bekanntenkreis handwerkliches geschick und kann dir son brunnen mauern.das dürfte wesendlich günstiger werden als diese tröge.
ich bin ja schon seit langer zeit so was ähnliches hier am planen
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...start=780&hl=de&sa=N&gbv=2&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1
das wär schon nicht schlecht.wer weiß.mal sehen was man(n) machen kann.
aber ich finds schön wie vielfältig doch die ideen der user sind.
top
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

@dodi:25000 liter speisung?kein wunder,dass das so rausströmt.coooooooooool


----------



## Hexe_Mol (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*





Dodi schrieb:


> Die Pumpen sind ne 10.000er und ne 15.000er Oase,




 das ist ja kein wasserspiel mehr, das ist ein *GEYSIR*


----------



## mimo (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

Guten Morgen,

wir planen eigentlich einen Wandbrunnen und dafür suchte ich auch ein Auffanggefäß. Dabei bin ich auf Pflanzgefäße auf Fiberglas gestoßen. Die sehen aus wie aus Blech, sind sehr robust und vor allem mobil. Sollte unser Garten (der für den Brunnen hat sich gestern erledigt *heul*) irgendwann mal was werden, werde ich es auf jeden Fall mal damit versuchen. Habe leider nur ein sehr schlechtes Handyfoto davon, kann das bei Interesse aber gerne mal hochladen.
Der erledigte Garten hatte auch einen Miniteich, den es umzugestalten galt, für den hatte ich mich eigentlich hier angemeldet. 2 m^2 Balkom reichen nicht wirklich für einen Miniminiteich, zumal der Familienraucher da auch noch sein Plätzchen hat. Nunja, kommt Zeit, kommt Garten (und Teich :beten ).
Und derweil lasse ich mich von Euch inspirieren, schmiede Pläne und freue mich, dass auch mal das Thema "Wasserspiele" zu Wort kommt.

LG
Miriam


----------



## buddler (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

noch mal der passende link zu den künstlichen felsen,etc.
super teile dabei.
preise wohl nur auf anfrage.mal sehen
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...e&start=60&um=1&hl=de&sa=N&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1
gruß jörg


----------



## Vechtaraner (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

...wer soll das bezahlen,wer hat so viel Geld?Wer hat so viel Pinke Pinke,wer hat so viel Geld?


----------



## buddler (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

wieso?schon ne preisliste gesehen?
denke ich mir eigendlich auch.
dann wäre vielleicht doch noch die alternative mit spritzbeton.
drahtgerüst und spritzbeton.sieht auch super aus.allerdings dürfte da wieder das problem mit der gerätschaft bestehen.


----------



## Vechtaraner (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*



buddler schrieb:


> wieso?schon ne preisliste gesehen?




Nein,brauche ich auch nicht.Ich kenne jemanden der in so einer Kunstoffbude arbeitet
Je nach Felsgröße o.ä. liegen die Preise im Bereich eines Klein -Mittelklassewagens.

Spritzbeton wäre eine Alterntive,Papmache ginge auch,ist zwar beides ziemlich aufwendig,aber bei der Kostenersparnis dürfte es sich lohnen.
Gruß Juergen


----------



## Christine (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*



Vechtaraner schrieb:


> ...Papmache ginge auch...




Hallo Jürgen,

darüber brüte ich auch zur Zeit - aber wie kriegt man das wetterfest? 

Meine angedachte Alternative: Zement mit Marmorgranulat, wobei die Beschaffung des letzteren noch Probleme bereitet...aber es ließe sich hinterher noch mit Raspel und Sandpapier bearbeiten...

Das Papmache würde mir allein wegen des Gewichtes besser gefallen...


----------



## Vechtaraner (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

Hallo Christine
Papmache wetterfest zu bekommen ist garnicht sooo schwer.
Es gibt verschiedene Lacke und Harze die dünn aufgetragen werden können.
Ein Epoxidharzkleber(2 Komponenten)hält wenigstens 50 Jahre wenn nicht noch länger.
Wir haben mal beruflich ein Schwimmbad sanieren müssen,die Fliesen waren mit dem Bohrhammer ruckzuck ab.Das Epoxid(wurde zum verfugen genommen) war nur mit nem Presselufthammer zu beseitigen.
Gruß Juergen


----------



## buddler (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

kleinwagen-----mittelklassewagen??????????????
ok,die idee verwerfen wir mal schnell wieder.


----------



## Christine (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

Hi,

da lese ich grade etwas, was mir auch als Alternative geeignet erscheint - [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/11/]Brunnenschaum[/URL]

Das mit dem Epoxidharz - schön und gut - aber ich muss das Pappmache ja von innen und außen behandeln, damit es mir nicht weggammelt (ich will meinen "Kunstfelsen" als Filterverkleidung einsetzen und bin nicht sicher, ob es da nicht Probleme mit Kondens- oder Spritzwasser geben kann...)


----------



## buddler (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

funktioniert doch auch mit Styropor/Styrodur.mit zement struktur draufzaubern und nach dem durchhärten(eine woche pause) mit epoxydharz (wichtig lösemittelfrei!!!)überstreichen.hält ewig und drei tage.
gruß jörg


----------



## Nikolai (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

Zitat Jürgen:
"Das durchbohren von Findlingen ist in Tat eine nicht ganz billige Angelegenheit!
Der günstigsten welchen ich bisher ausfindig machen konnte,nimmt pro cm 10€:shock
Sonst hätte ich mir auch wohl schon längst so einen "Mörder"findling durchbohren lassen.
Mit einfach Bohrmaschine und zack los geht´s ists leider nicht getan
Ich habe es nämlich mal versucht und nach ca.5cm hat der Bohrer(trotz Kühlung) seinen Dienst versagt."


Bei den schönsten Steinen beißt du auf Granit. Aber es gibt auch andere Steine, die lassen sich sehrwohl mit handelsüblichem Bohrhammer bohren. Z.B. Findlinge aus Sandstein, oder Lavasteine.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

Hallo,
wollte auch mal mein Wasserspiel vorstellen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Dilmun (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

Das ist ja eine nette Idee!


----------



## buddler (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

ist das ein geschlossenes system oder ist das eine schwengelpumpe für einen brunnen?
kann ich nicht so richtig einordnen.
gruß jörg


----------



## Nikolai (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

Hallo Jörg,
das Ansaugrohr der Schwengelpumpe ist in den Ziehbrunnen, den du im Hintergrund siehst, geführt. Der Bodenablauf führt ebenfalls in den Brunnen. Wenn ich die Tauchpumpe vom Ansaugrohr entferne, ist es wieder eine ganz normale Schwengelpumpe. Sie funktioniert sogar auch mit angeschlossener aber ausgeschalteter Tauchpumpe im Handbetrieb.

Gruß Nikolai

PS: Danke Sonja für dein Kompliment!


----------



## buddler (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

hab noch mal nen günstigen anbieter für bohrungen
der service und die lieferung sind top.hab meine ruhrsandsteine tonnenweise liefern lassen
hier mal der link dazu
http://www.kuelpmann.com/fileadmin/...ogramm/neu_08_09_17/02_Produktkatalog_web.pdf
bei külpmann kostet die 
50 mm bohrung 2 euro/cm
50-100 mm bohrung 2,50/cm
100-200 mm bohrung 3,50/cm


----------



## buddler (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

moin!
so hier schon mal mein neues wasserspiel für die nächste saison.ist jetzt schon in der garage eingemottet.
ist mal was außergewöhnliches.
eine spiegelpyramide.komplett mit dekosteinen und pumpe.
knappe 24 euro in einer auktion bei der bucht.
sofortkauf 24,99.mir gefällt das teil.ist mal etwas anderes.
hier mal der link und die fotos im original.
http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trk...lett+SET+NEU+Garten&_sacat=See-All-Categories
die dekosteine(polierte kiesel) waren in zwei packeten mit dabei.
für das geld kann man echt nicht meckern.
gruß jörg


----------



## jolantha (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

Hallo, Jörg
gefällt mir gut Dein Obelisk,hab ihn gleich in " beobachten " genommen. Muß mir aber erst einen passenden Platz im Garten suchen, oder aber auf der Terrasse im Kübel ??? Oder aber------- ?????


----------



## buddler (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiele*

platz ist in der kleinsten hütte.
das gefäß ist eigendlich recht hübsch.das kann man auch ohne einbuddeln abstellen.
eventuell ne nette kiesschicht drunter.sieht bestimmt auch schön aus.
sieht vor allem interessant aus,wenn das wasser über die spiegel läuft und die sonne scheint drauf.hab ich vor kurzem getestet.mir gefällts.
gruß jörg


----------

